# Low Tech 55 gallon tank..



## joshua969 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello all,

I’m planning on converting my 55 gallon community tank into a planted tank. I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on my choices, and make sure I’m on the right track. Here’s what I have planned so far:

I plan on making this tank low light, low tech, no CO2. I might dose with Flourish Excel,but haven’t decided yet.

Filter: I currently have an Emperor 400. I was thinking of switching to an Aqua Clear filter due to the smaller design. How does this sound ?

Substrate: Soilmaster Select (charcoal color) with a 1” layer of peat moss underneath (is this too much peat moss ?)

Lights: 48” 110W Compact Flourescent fixture over glass canopy (I’m replacing the hood that came with the tank with a glass top.)

Plants: I plan on keeping easy low light plants such as Java Fern, Java Moss, Wisteria, Hornwort, Water Sprite, Anubias, and Crypts. Any other plants that might work ? I currently have some small pieces of driftwood in the tank and plan on get another piece.

Here’s the current fish-load:

9 – Zebra Danios
6 – Swordtails
4 – Khuli Loaches
3 – Bolivan Rams
7 – Neon Tetra’s

Does anyone see any problems with this set-up ? Anything I might be forgetting ?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Josh


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

Josh,

Many people will tell you that that is too much peat, IMHO it is Not. Here is my journal that is set up in much the same way. The only problem with it is if you move plants around, they will often bring up peat with their roots. I have dwarf BN plecos and cories that make short work of it, I pull plants up very slowly to minimize the amount brought to the surface however.

If you have a heavily planted tank, you will end up with a TON of sword tails.


----------



## joshua969 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

I wasn't sure what a good depth of peat moss was for a non-CO2 injected tank. Maybe I'll go 1/2".

Do think an Emperor 400 would work on a planted tank ? I've read various things that say the bio-wheels on them drive all the CO2 out of the water, but I don't have the funds to invest in a fancy canister filter, hence why I thought of switching to an Aquclear filter. What do you think ?

Any suggestions or help is greatly appreciated as always.

Josh


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

imo if you are not injecting co2 then it dosent matter how much surface movement you have. If you are injecting then just remove the bio wheel and put a sponge in the output to reduce surface movement. Many people think that more than a dusting of peat is crazy, I am not one of them, I plan on trying a peat and soil sublayer in my next tank!


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

lumpyfunk is right about the peat. In a non-co2 aquarium peat moss can be a big help by freeing CO2 from calcium bicarbonate.

I've had better luck using HOB filters than canister filter due to the increse in CO2 levels.


----------



## joshua969 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the tips ! I'll just stick with the emperor and see how things go.

Also, can anyone recommend a good online live plant dealer ? The lfs around here doesn't have live plants, and the big box stores selection is meager at best. Although, I had good luck with the $4 bulbs from petco in my 16 gallon bowfront planted tank. Thanks again for all the help.

Josh


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

I personally would leave the bio wheels on... Just more bio filtration for ya...


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Josh, visit the swap shop here for great deals on plants. Friendly people and good plants, more than youll ever find in any LFS.


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

JimmyYahoo said:


> Josh, visit the swap shop here for great deals on plants. Friendly people and good plants, more than you'll ever find in any LFS.


I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

you could use soil underneath the soilmaster if you wanted... which might be a benifit to a low light setup.


----------



## joshua969 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. I've already jumped into the swap n' shop, and purchased some Java Moss.:icon_lol: 

Unfourtunatley a few oto's I picked up at Petco brought ich into the tank, and decimated my livestock....teaches me for not buying a QT tank. So, In addition to my other newbie questions, I'll probably have some stocking questions in the near future. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

joshua969 said:


> Thanks for all the help. I've already jumped into the swap n' shop, and purchased some Java Moss.:icon_lol:
> 
> Unfourtunatley a few oto's I picked up at Petco brought ich into the tank, and decimated my livestock....teaches me for not buying a QT tank. So, In addition to my other newbie questions, I'll probably have some stocking questions in the near future. Thanks again for all the help.


Ick is easy to treat, an should not have decimated anything...


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

yup bastalker is right unless you didn't catch it early or something....


----------



## joshua969 (Nov 15, 2006)

By the time I caught it, it was too late. After this experience I set up a QT tank. Lesson learned I guess.


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

joshua969 said:


> By the time I caught it, it was too late. After this experience I set up a QT tank. Lesson learned I guess.


Yeah I had the same issue when I first started my 55gal. Ich killed everything! Now I know how to treat it by turning the temps up to 85 and higher and holding it there for at least 12 days. A little bit of salt helps too.


----------

